# Nicht nur die XL-Wurst hat es Katzenberger angetan



## Stefan102 (1 Feb. 2012)

​
Daniela Katzenberger (25) ist bekennender Wurst-Fan. „Ich beiße in jede Wurst ganz ohne Furcht. Kein Wunder, dass ich keinen Freund krieg, wenn ich solche Sachen sage“, erzählt sie stets drauflos. Klare Sache also, dass Deutschlands schlagfertigste Blondine für einen Leberwurst-Wettbewerb in Ludwigshafen als Jurorin auserkoren wurde. Da hieß es auch bei der Katze: Ran an die Wurst!

Für Dani wurde wirklich ein Traum wahr, sie durfte nämlich 25 verschiedene Leberwurst-Sorten probieren und im Anschluss die beste Wurst der Pfalz küren. Keine leichte Aufgabe für die Superblondine, die sich plötzlich gar nicht mehr auf ihre Würste konzentrieren konnte, sondern nur noch auf den Metzger neben ihr. „Der hatte was von Jean Reno, die Augen, die Nase. Das ist ein absoluter Traummann, der kann Leberwürste machen. Der ist sexy, der riecht gut – nach Leberwurst – und der ist groß. Und er ist ein Pfälzer.“, schwärmt das rot gewordene Kätzchen in ihrer Sendung „Natürlich Blond“. Bahnt sich da etwa eine Romanze an? Die Vorliebe für Würste teilen sich die beiden schließlich schon, aber steht der Wurstmacher auch auf das TV-Sternchen?

Leider wurde das Rätsel in der Sendung nicht gelöst, aber immerhin gab es noch ein Highlight für Daniela, und zwar bei der Preisverleihung. Die 25-Jährige übergab den Preis in der Kategorie „Beste Leberwurst“. Und wer war der glückliche Gewinner? Kein Geringerer als der Metzger selbst, der zwar in der Jury saß, jedoch auch aktiv an dem Wettbewerb teilnahm. Da war die Freude natürlich umso größer, als Dani dem Mann ihrer Träume den Pokal überreichen durfte - inklusive Küsschen links und Küsschen rechts.

Schade, dass so viele Leute bei dem Wettbewerb waren, wer weiß, was sich nach dem ganz besonderen Leberwurst-Tag zwischen den beiden noch ergeben hätte...
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (1 Feb. 2012)

> Ich beiße in jede Wurst ganz ohne Furcht



rofl3 zu lustig die Frau  :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Feb. 2012)

> Ran an die Wurst!


engel09lol3 :thx: für den lustigen Beitrag


----------



## MarkyMark (1 Feb. 2012)

> Der ist sexy, der riecht gut – nach Leberwurst – und der ist groß



Ich kenne keine Frau, die auf Leberwurst Geruch steht, keine..ich schwöre. Am Rande, die hat derart einen am Kopf... man man happy09


----------



## Max100 (1 Feb. 2012)

Die Frau hat einen Schuss, aber was für einen


----------

